# I aint fraid of ladders no more



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

It's running up this rig with a bundle of asphalt shingles in each hand that truly makes you a believer of modern technology.
I have these and they work …in some spots.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

while in new hampshire working on the roof ,
i got 1 at lowes ( not your make however )
it had rubber booties , and a paint hook ,
it was very stable !
for working up high , you cant beat it .
you can work without your face in the wall,
and it's great for facia work .


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree, I have a different version with the little giant ladder system but the same idea. Pulling load on the roof instead of the gutters and being able to put a support foot on either side of a window is helpful to say the least. Great idea, think I'll try this model with my extension ladders. Gotta be cheaper than little giant.
BTKS


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

I fell off my ladder the other day. It hurt a lot. Good thing I was only on the first rung…

(not really)


----------



## JimBuchanan (Mar 25, 2009)

My wife thinks I'm nuts for not wanting to do the Christmas lights on the house each year. I'll do the thrill stuff. Sky dive, bungee jump, those amusement park things that swing you back and forth: all fun. Love it. But, when comes to ladders, I don't like 'em. My logic is similar to yours. If I fall while doing any of the above, I'll probably die - quickly. If I fall off a ladder, there's going to be a lot of pain. I'm not a big fan of that kind of pain.

Nice review. Maybe I'll go get one and do the Christmas lights this year.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I had removed the siding on the dormer of my house, & a few weeks later i was getting ready to put cedar shakes on it. There was a bulge in the tar paper, & I peeled back the tar paper, & a Bat shrieked at me. I was I jumped back, but luckily I landed on my feet with no injuries. I was up about 12'.
This happened in 1969, so I was quite agile then. I wouldn't care to try it now.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

That is a much better way to use a ladder….....and safer…..got to be a no brainer addition.
Wow Dick…...you sure was lucky man.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm no longer able to lift a high quality, rigid, heavy contractor style extension ladder. So when I got a much lighter one I realized how wobbly it was. 
A standoff adds a lot of needed stability, although making it a little harder to handle.

Hey! I'm old! What can I say?

d


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

I have the little platform from Lil Giant. I read about it in FHB and the guy said it was like standing on the sidewalk. I am not going to go that far but it really helps…I also have their stabilizers. Stabilizers really help.


----------

